# Sewing woven label onto an already existing pocket tshirt?



## brany (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience sewing on their woven labels onto a pocket? How would this be accomplished withing stitching into the shirt?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.
thanks.

Also on another note, anyone have any good websites when it comes to purchasing plastic bagging for the shirts to package?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One way is to remove the pocket from the shirt, sew on the label, then resew on the pocket.

Depending on the size of the pocket, sewing machines with a narrow base might work.

Ebay is a good source for bags. Also uline.com.


----------



## brany (May 23, 2012)

So basically it would be very difficult to manipulate to be able to sew on the label without detaching the pocket from the shirt? I'd be using Gildan.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

brany said:


> So basically it would be very difficult to manipulate to be able to sew on the label without detaching the pocket from the shirt?


Yes. 

You could sew the label right above the pocket. Or on the bottom hem of the tee. 

Or if you had to have them on the pocket, you could consider iron-on labels.


----------



## brany (May 23, 2012)

They'd have to go directly on the pocket, well this is going to suck I guess.


----------

